# Seat height: Road v. MTB



## rando6432 (Jun 30, 2012)

Is there any difference in adjusting seat height and fore/aft position between a road bike and a mountain bike? Should I set up my MTB the same?


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

They are similar, but not necessarily the same. It all comes down to the fact that one road bike, you stay in the same position almost all of the time. On a mtn bike, you are using more body english and moving all over the bike.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Depends on what type of mtbing you do, terrain you ride, bike you have, but in general I like a mtb saddle is a bit lower.


----------



## 77charger (Dec 3, 2011)

I set my seat pretty high on my mtn bike for climbs.Normally to where my legs are just about fully extended on the downstroke.Then for the down hills i lower it about 3 inches i like to be able to lean back and low without worrying about the seat in my way.

As far as riding around the block i keep where i can touch the ground with both feet.


----------



## Shakester (Jun 26, 2012)

I like my seat pretty low too. I know the rule of thumb is that you should be tippy toeing but I have it at the ball of my feet. For me, it just more comfortable and it puts my upper body in a better position.


----------



## RaptorTC (Jan 22, 2012)

I've always been told to set the seat so your heels are on the pedals with your legs fully extended when seated on the saddle. Then when you move your feet so the balls of your feet are on your pedals you'll have just about the right amount of leg extension.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

for the past few years i've put my seat a little lower, but as i'm turning 31 i've been putting the seat a little higher because my knees are starting to ache after long rides... lol i attribute it to me getting old


----------



## JonMX5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Set it higher if you prefer to roll over tabletops. Set it lower if you prefer to jump over them.


----------



## monopolybag (Jul 17, 2012)

I think it is as much personal preference as there is a right or wrong way.


----------



## mdlorenz (Apr 6, 2010)

If I rode my MTB at the same height I might sing a few octaves higher. But many people I know ride XC stuff at a very high seat height. Terrain def. a big dictator.


----------



## Pedalfaraway (Jan 19, 2004)

*Road Vs Mtn.*

I agree with what has been said in regards to the type of terrain you are riding making all the difference. If you are (like me) basically a 100% cross country rider then the same saddle height on your road and MTB assuming its the correct saddle height makes sense. If you are running different pedals and shoes on your road vs MTB this can change the saddle height a noticeable amount. I measure my saddle height from the center of the BB to the top of the widest part of the saddle. Since my road and MTB have the same pedals (eggs), use the same shoes, and have the same size crankarms I use the same measurement on both bikes.


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

Spent my 1st decade mountain biking with the seat at roadie height. Then started experimenting a bit about 5 or so years ago and found about 1/2" to 1" lower was way better. May not be quite as efficient pedaling flat easy sections, but that's not what mtn biking is about for me anyway. I have a lot more fun now. More control, can more aggressively hit the technical features.


----------



## Millfox (Jun 22, 2012)

It depends at the terrain. When there is something particularly hard I do drop the seat about 2-3 inches down for better manipulating with weight. Otherwise I just keep it about half an inch lower than on my road setup.


----------



## joeinchi (Jun 19, 2010)

Same height as a road bike and the heel-on-spindle test is a pretty good one. That still leaves plenty of extension to stand, lighten the saddle, move behind, etc.

As for fore/aft position, I like to adjust while I'm out riding. It's not until I'm spinning at a pretty decent rate (70-80 rpm) on a flat stretch that I can sense whether I'm in the right spot. YMMV


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

To rough it in, you could match the saddle position on your MTB to your road bike, and land the bars at 5-10mm less drop and about an intermediate reach between the distance to the clamp and the distance to the hoods on your road bike.

They're different bikes and riding styles, so play around with it on the trail.


----------



## fivefivesix (Jul 20, 2012)

good info! ive been trying to figure out where to put my seat


----------



## sandcritter (Jun 2, 2009)

Prefer xc mtb height pretty high w/o rocking - measured with heel on pedal at 6 o'clock just short of knee lockout, works for me. May drop it a few milimeters from there. Can not stand having a low seat. Feels like an inefficient circus bear.

Had a knowledgeable road bike fitter fit me this spring on my old commuter road bike. I defer to his experience, but the whole "20-25 deg knee bend" with pedal at 6 o'clock feels inefficient, and can't even spin as smoothly. So have been bumping that one up a few mm at a time. Not settled yet.


----------



## Wishful Tomcat (Mar 6, 2009)

trailville said:


> Spent my 1st decade mountain biking with the seat at roadie height. Then started experimenting a bit about 5 or so years ago and found about 1/2" to 1" lower was way better. May not be quite as efficient pedaling flat easy sections, but that's not what mtn biking is about for me anyway. I have a lot more fun now. More control, can more aggressively hit the technical features.


Same here :thumbsup:


----------



## adonis_abril (Jun 7, 2012)

rando6432 said:


> Is there any difference in adjusting seat height and fore/aft position between a road bike and a mountain bike? Should I set up my MTB the same?


I used the calculator here to determine my saddle height. It did seem much more efficient when I used my optimal height...however, I wouldn't feel comfortable riding it that high when I'm on the trails.


----------



## kjd (Jul 21, 2012)

For a long time I rode with my MTB saddle lower than my road saddle but lately I have been riding it with the same height unless I doing a really technical trail. It has taken some getting used to, but I definitely have more power on the climbs and the flats by doing it that way. You might also consider getting a quick drop seat post so you can adjust your set post on the fly, then you don't have to choose, you can have road height for climbing and a lower height for descending.


----------



## nvr2low (Jul 26, 2009)

i went into the bike shop and the tech commented on how high my seat was, roughly road bike height. clipped in I wasnt quite locked at 6:00. he dropped it like 3 inches and said it looked much better, although i feel like handling will probably improve i feel like there is no power there. I will probably be creeping it back up some, maybe just not as far....


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

nvr2low said:


> i went into the bike shop and the tech commented on how high my seat was, roughly road bike height. clipped in I wasnt quite locked at 6:00. he dropped it like 3 inches and said it looked much better, although i feel like handling will probably improve i feel like there is no power there. I will probably be creeping it back up some, maybe just not as far....


3 inches below road bike height is way too far for typical trail riding. DH/FR maybe, but I'm guessing that's not what you're doing. You just need to experiment to see what works for you. Road height is going to be most efficient for pedaling flat sections of trail, but tends to get in the way in the rough stuff on steep stuff. The thing I noticed most when I dropped mine about 1" below road height was that I could pedal through the rough stuff without getting spiked by the seat (this is on a hardtail, full suspension is not going to do this as much). With the seat high I could obviously level the pedals and coast through the rough sections, but pedaling though it was problematic. Dropping it an inch made riding so much more fun. I had ridden for years at road height, so I was already used to getting behind the seat at that height so after lowering it an inch I had plenty of clearance behind the seat for the steep stuff. 
But it is a little less efficient pedaling at that height. I don't really notice it on the trail, but if I have a road connector it's noticeable.


----------



## nvr2low (Jul 26, 2009)

the thing i thought was funny was he said it would kill my knees being that high. its about the same height as my road bike so I thought that was a little odd.... i plan to do some riding with it at different heights and see how it plays out. i have never felt the bike kicking me so i never thought it was an issue on the tech stuff, i will see what its like lower and see if it makes a difference. I mostly want the efficiency climbing, that is where i fall back in group rides the most...


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

nvr2low said:


> I mostly want the efficiency climbing, that is where i fall back in group rides the most...


If the hills you're climbing are smooth, then your road-height seat is probably not holding you back, you just need to be a stronger climber. If there a little more technical you may find lowering a little lets you move the bike beneath you easier while you're pedaling to keep momentum as you are getting over obstacles.


----------



## nvr2low (Jul 26, 2009)

trailville said:


> If the hills you're climbing are smooth, then your road-height seat is probably not holding you back, you just need to be a stronger climber. If there a little more technical you may find lowering a little lets you move the bike beneath you easier while you're pedaling to keep momentum as you are getting over obstacles.


my climbing strength is my weak point for sure, just want to get my position set so that its most ideal. no sense losing out because my bike is not set up proper! my rides consist of techy climbs and smooth climbs so I will try a seat position in between my old height and the techs idea of the correct height.


----------



## togish1 (Aug 13, 2012)

i like mine low so far...putting it high does feel more comfortable on pavement, but then on the trails it doesnt feel comfortable at all


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

I set it slightly lower than what is considered optimal to prevent my jimmies from being rustled while standing.


----------



## 2 Slow (Jul 20, 2012)

I set mine lower and with the nose of the saddle pointed just slightly downward toward the front tire, about one notch off from the seat being level. 

I found this position to be most comfortable for my riding style, which is mostly dirtpack through singletrack downhill and some areas of technical. I'm on the seat maybe 50% of the time, usually only for granny gear uphill climbs.

Having the seat up high so that my feet just grabbed the pedals while seated was hugely uncomfortable and I no longer worry about having pain "down there" after a long ride. What a difference, though if I were to take the bike on the road I might raise and level the seat a bit. 

Everyone is different, too, so experiment a bit rather than go off a "how-to" guide to mountain bike riding.


----------



## kawashark (Aug 28, 2010)

All depends on how much stress you want to put on your knees! I keep mine positioned for optimal body geometry, despite several experienced riders telling me to lower my seat for cornering.


----------



## ElwoodT (Mar 13, 2011)

I have my saddles just a hair under optimum road height. Any lower I can feel it in my knees. Any time I have knee pain I check to see if my seat post has slipped. 
I learned over time that instead of getting way behind the saddle on hairy descents to instead lower my torso towards the top tube.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

rando6432 said:


> Is there any difference in adjusting seat height and fore/aft position between a road bike and a mountain bike? Should I set up my MTB the same?


Overall leg extension I keep about the same Otherwise my knee feels it on longer rides.

Fore / aft possition I've played with a bit, though. I used to run the mtb saddle a bit farther back than the road bike, but lately I have been sliding it farther and farther forwards, until now it is pretty similar to the road bike, but with changing sag in different riding situations, it's hard to be sure just where it really ends up.

I find that having a dropper post lets me run the saddle in a good pedaling position without having to suffer the consequences in technical situations.


----------



## help (Aug 20, 2012)

i am new to riding serious bikes. I have posted this here as it seems related, ie seat hight affects how upright you are. How can you get the most upright postion from a bike (without spending to much money) and still get maximum leg extention? looking for a 29er hard tail. i prefer a upright riding postion for my back and neck. looking at Specialized Epic Comp 29 2011 Bike and Fuji TAHOE 29ER 1.0 2011. i will find it difficult to sit on one before buying, because of this should i go for a bike with front and rear suspension because they tend to be more upright in sitting style, i do not really need the suspension as i do not do that sort of riding.
please comment or make other suggestions. i am limited to what i can get on sale to some extent.
thanks.
ps
looking at stuff on bike-sales.com has anyone bought stuff from this site, is it legitimate?


----------

